# Zen Fountain Pen issues



## keithncsu (Oct 22, 2017)

So a week or so ago I made three Zen fountain pens. Didn't have any glaring issues with assembly, put the cartridges in, and tested the pens. Seemed to work fine and even used one at work for a couple of days with no issues. Ended up putting them in my pen case (the one from woodcraft that comes apart at the hinge). Ordered a calligraphy nib from Exotic Blanks this week and wanted to try it out on one of these just to see what it did. That's when I found the issue. All three of the fountain pens had leaked. Not much in my case but when I took the caps off, there was ink everywhere. Cartridges were basically empty. 

So is there something special about the Zen kits I missed? Did i get a bad batch? Or did I leave them laying down too long? I've had other fountain pens that laid on my desk for a few days and didn't leak like this.  Really confusing to me. 

Thanks for any help!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duncsuss (Oct 22, 2017)

I never leave my inked pens lying down longer than the time I'm sitting at the desk with them, I always store them nib-up.

By definition, the flow of ink in a fountain pen is a "slow leak" -- in some pens it's slower than others, but they all do it to some extent. It's never wise to leave a pen inked if you aren't going to be using it -- if they don't leak, it's likely the ink will dry up in the feed and nib, and you'll have to flush it before it can be used again.


----------



## jalbert (Oct 23, 2017)

That's odd...I always leave my fp's lying on their side, and I've never had any problems with leaking...especially from a cartridge or converter filled pen. Leaks like that are usually indicative of too much air getting in and displacing the ink. Can you try it with a converter and bottled ink to see what happens?


----------



## keithncsu (Oct 23, 2017)

I think after further thought she investigation, it was probably my fault. I realized I was putting them on the wrong side of the case. Meaning that when it folded to close, the side these were on ended up upside down.   Pretty sure that is what did it. Completely my fault it seems. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

